# make config - center options screen?



## Mayhem30 (May 6, 2020)

When using `make config`, is there any way to move that options screen to the center of the terminal screen?

I have a very large monitor and the option screen sits far left. It's a little annoying, especially when adjusting the options.


----------



## T-Daemon (May 6, 2020)

Have a look at dialog4ports(1), there are environment variables you can set. You could try _D4PFULLSCREEN _, or experiment with _D4PHEIGHT_, _D4PWIDTH_ and the other variables.

Look also into dialog(1). You can create with the command `dialog --create-rc .dialogrc` a configuration file ( for root ) in which you can set various run-time configuration settings, in particular have a look  at the `--begin` option:


```
--begin y x
          Specify the position of the upper    left corner of a dialog    box on
          the screen.
```

I'm not entirely sure how to set it in ~/.dialogrc, try:

```
begin = y x
```
( replace y x with numbers, representing screen position values )


----------



## Mayhem30 (May 8, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## T-Daemon (May 8, 2020)

Mayhem30 said:


> Thank you.



Which solution have you applied? Others with the same problem would be interested, as do I, and maybe other followers of this thread.


----------

